# Flounder in the surf?



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

When is a good time to look for these guys from the beach with a rod and reel?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Do a search function for posts containing the word "flounder" by Chris V. Or go over to his shop and talk to him.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joraca said:


> Do a search function for posts containing the word "flounder" by Chris V. Or go over to his shop and talk to him.


Just figured out how to use the search function. Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty much from now til the end of October. Best periods in my experience are May/June, then again with September/october. July and august are decent for numbers but I never see a big size average. I’ve had mornings in august where I’ve landed 30+ flounder but very few of legal size.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We used to gig them in knee deep water Oct-Nov at the beach.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Pretty much from now til the end of October. Best periods in my experience are May/June, then again with September/october. July and august are decent for numbers but I never see a big size average. I’ve had mornings in august where I’ve landed 30+ flounder but very few of legal size.


I was hoping you'd chime in. Not gonna lie I've been stalking your posts like a weirdo haha. I was at Academy today looking for those Tsunami 3" jerk shad but I came up with nuttin. Did see some 4 inch gulp mud minnows though. They decent? If so what type of head would you match with it? My rig is a VI 3500 on a 7ft hurricane redbone rod. 10lb suffix 832


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

PompChaser315 said:


> I was hoping you'd chime in. Not gonna lie I've been stalking your posts like a weirdo haha. I was at Academy today looking for those Tsunami 3" jerk shad but I came up with nuttin. Did see some 4 inch gulp mud minnows though. They decent? If so what type of head would you match with it? My rig is a VI 3500 on a 7ft hurricane redbone rod. 10lb suffix 832


That setup will be fine. As far as the swimbaits go, you can catch them on almost any of them but I prefer the 3” pre-rigged because of their overall size and better hookup rate. The tsunami version was nice because it’s 3/8oz at that length whereas most are 1/4oz. But I’ve also done well with the Berkley and storm versions.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Flounder in the surf?*
sounds like a restaurant name.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris V said:


> That setup will be fine. As far as the swimbaits go, you can catch them on almost any of them but I prefer the 3” pre-rigged because of their overall size and better hookup rate. The tsunami version was nice because it’s 3/8oz at that length whereas most are 1/4oz. But I’ve also done well with the Berkley and storm versions.


Thank you.. Pearl Spot color in the Tsunami is what I have seen you recommend, correct? Every tried that limetreuse?


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> *Flounder in the surf?*
> sounds like a restaurant name.


Or an emergency situation.


----------

